# Computer is very slow and unstable



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi Guys........My computer is very slow and locks-up all the time. my Home page seems to take for ever to load. I am sending a copy of my log file from hijackthis,hope somebody can help me.

Thanks.......

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:40:22 PM, on 06/03/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\IMAGESTUDIO\LOGITRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\DESKTOP MESSENGER\8876480\PROGRAM\BACKWEB-8876480.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\IMAGESTUDIO\LOWLIGHT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.03.0000.1005\EN-CA\MSNAPPAU.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALIANT\HIGH-SPEED CONNECTION MANAGER\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS 2006\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.aliant.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = www.aliant.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\ST\01.03.0000.1005\EN-XU\STMAIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdwareAlert] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADWAREALERT\ADWAREALERT.Exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\EBAY\EBAY TOOLBAR2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {BF5E26B7-7087-4C2D-B0BA-0098F7CBED6B} (LiveX(5.4.0.0) Control) - http://citybark.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://142.240.200.10:1205/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://pc.mywebexpc.com/client/v_mywebex-aa/ra/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by107fd.bay107.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0FEE963-BB53-4215-81AD-B28C77384644} (WebBrowserType Class) - http://nsprdnacw-vip.aliant.net/motivedocs/supportal/controls/AliantActiveXInstaller_4-0-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4598/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-000000000000} - http://www.errornuker.com/products/errn2004/installers/default/ErrorNukerInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37380.cab
O16 - DPF: {7876E4A5-78B7-4020-B08F-C960A1ED54C9} (WebWatch Class) - http://digital4less.co.uk:8082/Ctl/WinWebPush.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://www.driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://www.gamesmania.com/ExentCtl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {AFFBDA02-5D3A-11D9-AAC8-91EC5E497716} (ActiveXShadow Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/ActiveXShadow.cab
O16 - DPF: {261CAFEB-87CB-484B-8176-30C9993E1A50} (LLX Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/llx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D30109B-DD2B-4339-BE80-1CD48723C2BC} (LiveX(v6.0.1.0)) - http://citybarklodo.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {66D393D5-4D80-497C-9F4F-F3839E090202} (PlayerOCX Control) - http://www.pysoft.com/Downloads/WebCamPlayerOCX.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B0781EB7-16EA-49F1-9C1D-9716D88206CF} (CSQ Object) - http://davecam.homeip.net:8080/view.cab


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Uninstall *Logitech Desktop Messenger* from Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel, then delete the *Desktop Messenger* folder from inside the C:\Program Files\Logitech folder.

Uninstall *Adware Alert* from Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel, then delete the *Adware Alert* folder from inside the C:\Program Files folder.

Reboot afterwards, then post a new HijackThis log here.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

will do


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

Did what you said and here is logfile

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:52:37 PM, on 06/03/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\IMAGESTUDIO\LOGITRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\IMAGESTUDIO\LOWLIGHT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALIANT\HIGH-SPEED CONNECTION MANAGER\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.03.0000.1005\EN-CA\MSNAPPAU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS 2006\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.aliant.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = www.aliant.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\ST\01.03.0000.1005\EN-XU\STMAIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdwareAlert] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADWAREALERT\ADWAREALERT.Exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\EBAY\EBAY TOOLBAR2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {BF5E26B7-7087-4C2D-B0BA-0098F7CBED6B} (LiveX(5.4.0.0) Control) - http://citybark.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://142.240.200.10:1205/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://pc.mywebexpc.com/client/v_mywebex-aa/ra/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by107fd.bay107.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0FEE963-BB53-4215-81AD-B28C77384644} (WebBrowserType Class) - http://nsprdnacw-vip.aliant.net/motivedocs/supportal/controls/AliantActiveXInstaller_4-0-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4598/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-000000000000} - http://www.errornuker.com/products/errn2004/installers/default/ErrorNukerInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37380.cab
O16 - DPF: {7876E4A5-78B7-4020-B08F-C960A1ED54C9} (WebWatch Class) - http://digital4less.co.uk:8082/Ctl/WinWebPush.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://www.driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://www.gamesmania.com/ExentCtl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {AFFBDA02-5D3A-11D9-AAC8-91EC5E497716} (ActiveXShadow Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/ActiveXShadow.cab
O16 - DPF: {261CAFEB-87CB-484B-8176-30C9993E1A50} (LLX Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/llx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D30109B-DD2B-4339-BE80-1CD48723C2BC} (LiveX(v6.0.1.0)) - http://citybarklodo.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {66D393D5-4D80-497C-9F4F-F3839E090202} (PlayerOCX Control) - http://www.pysoft.com/Downloads/WebCamPlayerOCX.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B0781EB7-16EA-49F1-9C1D-9716D88206CF} (CSQ Object) - http://davecam.homeip.net:8080/view.cab


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You did uninstall *Adware Alert* and then delete its folder, right? The reason that I'm asking is because its entry is still in the O4 list of the log.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

sorry I am now uninstalling


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

hope I got it right this time

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:22:20 PM, on 06/03/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\IMAGESTUDIO\LOGITRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\IMAGESTUDIO\LOWLIGHT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS 2006\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.03.0000.1005\EN-CA\MSNAPPAU.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.aliant.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = www.aliant.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\ST\01.03.0000.1005\EN-XU\STMAIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdwareAlert] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADWAREALERT\ADWAREALERT.Exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\EBAY\EBAY TOOLBAR2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {BF5E26B7-7087-4C2D-B0BA-0098F7CBED6B} (LiveX(5.4.0.0) Control) - http://citybark.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://142.240.200.10:1205/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://pc.mywebexpc.com/client/v_mywebex-aa/ra/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by107fd.bay107.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0FEE963-BB53-4215-81AD-B28C77384644} (WebBrowserType Class) - http://nsprdnacw-vip.aliant.net/motivedocs/supportal/controls/AliantActiveXInstaller_4-0-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4598/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-000000000000} - http://www.errornuker.com/products/errn2004/installers/default/ErrorNukerInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37380.cab
O16 - DPF: {7876E4A5-78B7-4020-B08F-C960A1ED54C9} (WebWatch Class) - http://digital4less.co.uk:8082/Ctl/WinWebPush.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://www.driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://www.gamesmania.com/ExentCtl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {AFFBDA02-5D3A-11D9-AAC8-91EC5E497716} (ActiveXShadow Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/ActiveXShadow.cab
O16 - DPF: {261CAFEB-87CB-484B-8176-30C9993E1A50} (LLX Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/llx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D30109B-DD2B-4339-BE80-1CD48723C2BC} (LiveX(v6.0.1.0)) - http://citybarklodo.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {66D393D5-4D80-497C-9F4F-F3839E090202} (PlayerOCX Control) - http://www.pysoft.com/Downloads/WebCamPlayerOCX.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B0781EB7-16EA-49F1-9C1D-9716D88206CF} (CSQ Object) - http://davecam.homeip.net:8080/view.cab


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This O4 entry:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdwareAlert] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADWAREALERT\ADWAREALERT.Exe -boot*

is still in your log.

Open the Add/Remove Programs list in the Control Panel. Is *AdwareAlert* still listed there?

Open the C:\PROGRAM FILES folder. Is there still an *AdwareAlert* folder there?

If you've uninstalled it and deleted its folder, have you rebooted? If not, do so, then post a new log.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi..... No sign of AdwareAlert in Add/Remove section or C:\Program Files. Here is the log File

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:41:26 PM, on 06/03/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\IMAGESTUDIO\LOGITRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\IMAGESTUDIO\LOWLIGHT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALIANT\HIGH-SPEED CONNECTION MANAGER\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.03.0000.1005\EN-CA\MSNAPPAU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGMEIN\LOGMEINSYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS 2006\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://broadband-largebande.aliant.net/home.jsp?
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = www.aliant.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\ST\01.03.0000.1005\EN-XU\STMAIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdwareAlert] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADWAREALERT\ADWAREALERT.Exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGMEIN\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LogMeIn] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGMEIN\LogMeIn.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\EBAY\EBAY TOOLBAR2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {BF5E26B7-7087-4C2D-B0BA-0098F7CBED6B} (LiveX(5.4.0.0) Control) - http://citybark.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://142.240.200.10:1205/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by107fd.bay107.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0FEE963-BB53-4215-81AD-B28C77384644} (WebBrowserType Class) - http://nsprdnacw-vip.aliant.net/motivedocs/supportal/controls/AliantActiveXInstaller_4-0-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4598/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-000000000000} - http://www.errornuker.com/products/errn2004/installers/default/ErrorNukerInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37380.cab
O16 - DPF: {7876E4A5-78B7-4020-B08F-C960A1ED54C9} (WebWatch Class) - http://digital4less.co.uk:8082/Ctl/WinWebPush.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://www.driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://www.gamesmania.com/ExentCtl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {AFFBDA02-5D3A-11D9-AAC8-91EC5E497716} (ActiveXShadow Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/ActiveXShadow.cab
O16 - DPF: {261CAFEB-87CB-484B-8176-30C9993E1A50} (LLX Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/llx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D30109B-DD2B-4339-BE80-1CD48723C2BC} (LiveX(v6.0.1.0)) - http://citybarklodo.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {66D393D5-4D80-497C-9F4F-F3839E090202} (PlayerOCX Control) - http://www.pysoft.com/Downloads/WebCamPlayerOCX.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B0781EB7-16EA-49F1-9C1D-9716D88206CF} (CSQ Object) - http://davecam.homeip.net:8080/view.cab


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Okay, that's good. Run a scan with HijackThis, then select and fix:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdwareAlert] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADWAREALERT\ADWAREALERT.Exe -boot

O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe (file missing)

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe (file missing)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - "Startup" tab. Remove the checkmark from:

*TaskMonitor* taskmon.exe

*TkBellExe* realsched.exe
(Note: Every time that you use RealPlayer, this entry will probably recheck itself, so you'll need to go back and uncheck it)

Click Apply - OK afterwards, then reboot when prompted to. When the selective startup warning screen appears during reboot, place a checkmark in it, then click OK.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Run another scan with HijackThis, then post that new log here.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

I did what you said in last thread and when I went to Run and type in "MSCONFIG " it said that windows cannot find MSCONFIG. I first ran hijackthis and made the changes that you suggested and the files did not show upon the log file after checking them to fix. But when I went to try to type MSCONFIG in run window, it said that windows cannot find this file.

Can you help.........

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:24:49 PM, on 07/03/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\IMAGESTUDIO\LOGITRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGMEIN\LOGMEINSYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\IMAGESTUDIO\LOWLIGHT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS 2006\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.03.0000.1005\EN-CA\MSNAPPAU.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://broadband-largebande.aliant.net/home.jsp?
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = www.aliant.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\ST\01.03.0000.1005\EN-XU\STMAIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGMEIN\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LogMeIn] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGMEIN\LogMeIn.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\EBAY\EBAY TOOLBAR2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {BF5E26B7-7087-4C2D-B0BA-0098F7CBED6B} (LiveX(5.4.0.0) Control) - http://citybark.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://142.240.200.10:1205/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by107fd.bay107.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0FEE963-BB53-4215-81AD-B28C77384644} (WebBrowserType Class) - http://nsprdnacw-vip.aliant.net/motivedocs/supportal/controls/AliantActiveXInstaller_4-0-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4598/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-000000000000} - http://www.errornuker.com/products/errn2004/installers/default/ErrorNukerInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37380.cab
O16 - DPF: {7876E4A5-78B7-4020-B08F-C960A1ED54C9} (WebWatch Class) - http://digital4less.co.uk:8082/Ctl/WinWebPush.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://www.driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://www.gamesmania.com/ExentCtl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {AFFBDA02-5D3A-11D9-AAC8-91EC5E497716} (ActiveXShadow Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/ActiveXShadow.cab
O16 - DPF: {261CAFEB-87CB-484B-8176-30C9993E1A50} (LLX Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/llx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D30109B-DD2B-4339-BE80-1CD48723C2BC} (LiveX(v6.0.1.0)) - http://citybarklodo.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {66D393D5-4D80-497C-9F4F-F3839E090202} (PlayerOCX Control) - http://www.pysoft.com/Downloads/WebCamPlayerOCX.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B0781EB7-16EA-49F1-9C1D-9716D88206CF} (CSQ Object) - http://davecam.homeip.net:8080/view.cab


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Search, select the hard drive to look in, type in

*msconfig.exe*

then click Search Now.

Does the file appear, and where is it located at?

If it appears, double-click it or right-click it and click Open, then do what I advised earlier.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

I just D/l MSCONFIG and put Shortcut on desktop and ran it from there and fixed the two file that you suggest. I then ran msconfig again and this time it did open and I open Startup tab and those two files are uncheck. Should I run hijackthis again and post the log


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Make sure to reboot after making changes in the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab, then you can post a new HijackThis log.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

ok will do now


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

I rebooted and got warnig window whenn starting up again that say Logitray has caused error in MFC42DLL.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:51:16 PM, on 07/03/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGMEIN\LOGMEIN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGMEIN\LOGMEINSYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\IMAGESTUDIO\LOWLIGHT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.03.0000.1005\EN-CA\MSNAPPAU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS 2006\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://broadband-largebande.aliant.net/home.jsp?
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = www.aliant.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\ST\01.03.0000.1005\EN-XU\STMAIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-CA\MSNTB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGMEIN\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LogMeIn] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGMEIN\LogMeIn.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\EBAY\EBAY TOOLBAR2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {BF5E26B7-7087-4C2D-B0BA-0098F7CBED6B} (LiveX(5.4.0.0) Control) - http://citybark.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://142.240.200.10:1205/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by107fd.bay107.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0FEE963-BB53-4215-81AD-B28C77384644} (WebBrowserType Class) - http://nsprdnacw-vip.aliant.net/motivedocs/supportal/controls/AliantActiveXInstaller_4-0-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4598/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-000000000000} - http://www.errornuker.com/products/errn2004/installers/default/ErrorNukerInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37380.cab
O16 - DPF: {7876E4A5-78B7-4020-B08F-C960A1ED54C9} (WebWatch Class) - http://digital4less.co.uk:8082/Ctl/WinWebPush.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://www.driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://www.gamesmania.com/ExentCtl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {AFFBDA02-5D3A-11D9-AAC8-91EC5E497716} (ActiveXShadow Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/ActiveXShadow.cab
O16 - DPF: {261CAFEB-87CB-484B-8176-30C9993E1A50} (LLX Control) - https://www.ll2go.com/html/x-file/000/www.ll2go.com/x-res/llx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D30109B-DD2B-4339-BE80-1CD48723C2BC} (LiveX(v6.0.1.0)) - http://citybarklodo.serveftp.com/cab/Live.cab
O16 - DPF: {66D393D5-4D80-497C-9F4F-F3839E090202} (PlayerOCX Control) - http://www.pysoft.com/Downloads/WebCamPlayerOCX.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B0781EB7-16EA-49F1-9C1D-9716D88206CF} (CSQ Object) - http://davecam.homeip.net:8080/view.cab


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's possible that you may be able to uncheck and disabled these 2 entries:

*LogitechGalleryRepair* ISStart.exe

*LogitechImageStudioTray* LogiTray.exe

from the MSCONFIG "Startup" list. It'll be your call.

Read here and here.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's possible that you may also be able to uncheck and disable this entry:

*StillImageMonitor* STIMON.EXE

My HP 4470C scanner works fine without it. Again, it's your call.

Read here.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

I do use my WebCam to talk to family and friend on occassions but can turn off if you think that it may be causing trouble. I can always turn on from startup menu.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Reread my last reply because I added to it.

You'll find out that a lot of the startup entries can be started manually when needed and don't need to automatically load and run.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

Ok I will play with that and see how it works out for me. I want to Thank you for all you help and time in trying to solve this problem, I really do appericate it.

Thanks again....


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

No problem. Glad to help.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi flavallee, i noticed that you are the "slow computer" expert... please help... thanks...
I posted [http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/449794-new-computer-old-model.html]here earlier but i think my post is more appropriate here...

check this out... i want to help my friend, she experiences the long long waiting of using her pc everyday. slow booting, slow in everything, even typing... 

what should we do?

Operating System
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222)
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
333 megahertz Intel Celeron
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
128 kilobyte secondary memory cache
Bus Clock: 66 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software International, Inc. 4.51 PG 04/21/00
Drives Memory Modules c,d
3.22 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
1.51 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

LITEON CD-ROM LTN403
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Generic IDE hard disk drive (3.21 GB) -- drive 0, No SMART Driver
Generic USB Flash Disk (523 MB) -- drive 2, rev 0.00, No SMART Driver 64 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'BANK_0' has 32 MB
Slot 'BANK_1' is Empty
Slot 'BANK_2' has 32 MB
Slot 'BANK_3' is Empty

Local Drive Volumes

c: (FAT32 on drive 0) 1.82 GB 135 MB free
d: (FAT32 on drive 0) 1.39 GB 1.38 GB free

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:40:18 AM, on 3/15/06
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\RTVSCN95.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\DEFWATCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\VPTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPCHAT\POPCHAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
F:\USB\NEEDED DLOADS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.10.3:3128
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\ACROBAT\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [rtvscn95] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\rtvscn95.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [defwatch] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\defwatch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: Shortcut to PopChat.lnk = C:\Program Files\Popchat\PopChat.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

cromaczs07,

You need to STOP posting in other people's threads and start YOUR OWN THREAD for this problem.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

cromaczs07:

I have to again concur with what AcaCandy has already twice advised you. You need to start your own thread, then I'll be glad to help you.

Never encroach on someone else's thread unless you have advice which relates to that thread.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

ok... i was just applying what i learned from other forums... that never create a thread unless you're problem is very unique. well i have to create a new one... sorry. :sad:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

By creating your own thread, we can focus on your computer problems. When you encroach on someone else's thread with a completely different problem, it causes confusion and delays helping the original poster.

As much time as you've already wasted by encroaching on other threads, we could've helped you by now. I'm still waiting for you to start a thread.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/449937-my-pc-very-very-slow.html

For the record, here is his/her new thread


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks, AcaCandy. I'm looking at it now. :up: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

